# The Travelling Cat and Could have travelled.



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Tassie cat Clyde's 2500 kilometre outback odyssey - Local News - News - Human Interest - The Examiner Newspaper

Having had a cat once that escaped when I and family were enroute doing a longer distance relocation because of work, I felt for the family and it is great they'll get their cat back and we did too courtesy of the media and some aware [if by accident] guys.

The Brisbane Sunday Mail also carried an article on Clyde re needing a Chaperone and that has now been resolved for a pet transport company has arranged it all.

But at the time I got online and looking at one of my favourite sites for campervan relocations, found I could have done a relocation from Darwin across to Cairns and then another Cairns to Sydney pretty damm cheap, airfare Brisbane to Darwin less than $200 which is good for close time booking.

There would have been some personal arrangements needed to be made but a good road trip in the offing as it was - one filed away for another year or so and some interesting stops for those interested.
Kingfisher Camp | Bowthorn Station on the Nicholson River North West Queensland
Boodjamulla (Lawn Hill) National Park Information - Maps, photos and things to do
off the beaten track a little.
and a few more interesting stops to be had.


----------

